# Cool or Cruel



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Well just coming home from school, I check on my single SRBP looking for a feeder. I look at the top and the feeder is floating lifelessly. The feeder is a goldfish about 2" long but he is now 1" long. I think to myself, aww thats so sad I should put it out of its misery. I realize since my baby rbps need live food that they can hunt without injury, so I throw the half eaten live feeder into my 55gallon tank. Immediately, 8-9 rbps are nipping at this feeder. The feeder is still dying slowly for an hour now.. I was wondering if you would think this is something natural or something cruel? I asked my sister who thought this was cruel, "Should I put the goldfish out of its misery?" and she even agreed with me watching it be eaten alive is interesting.

So whatcha think? Cool or Cruel?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cruel but pretty normal if you want to use feeders with Ps...i recommend you get smaller feeders (so your SR will swallow it all) or more Pygos so it won´t be any leftovers...!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yea get smaller feeders .....but thats the beauty of carnaga .....ITS MY PLAESURE


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i also do have smaller feeders, they are swimming with the juveniles and will be moved in with the big boy for dinner


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

cool and cruel :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> I realize since my baby rbps need live food that they can hunt without injury


They dont need live food. That is a personal choice.

Moved!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i posted a similar thread not too long ago, someone said they cant really feel the pain.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

it's a feeder fish, if you think it's cruel then don't feed them feeder fish. in my opinion, piranhas are cruel fish, so why would you buy a cruel fish if you dont want to witness cruelty?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Feeding live fish always has some cruelty involved - wheter you are pro or con doesn't matter, since we can all take our own decisions.

If you want to feed live foods, especially with smaller piranha's, you have to take into consideration that it can take a while before the feeder is killed, and that it can be a pretty gruelsome thing to observe (the first feeder I fed my reds comes to mind here...) Wheter the feeder feels pain or not (science still is undecided about that), it can be pretty grizzly...
Some feed live foods it because they think that's cool or enhances their status, others just want to give their piranha's a bit of excersize, and yet others have a problematic piranha that simply refuses to eat non-live foods.

Whatever your motive is, it's your own decision, and no one else's - so even if you disagree with what others do, respect that (that means no flaming, smart-ass peta remarks or pointing fingers!!!), and continue to do whatever you prefer...

Anyways, just my 2 cents: play nice, guys and gals... :smile:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> > I realize since my baby rbps need live food that they can hunt without injury
> 
> 
> They dont need live food. That is a personal choice.
> ...


 MEANIE! and yes my babies do prefer live food, i have tons of variety of dry non live food and they won't even take a bite of it, if i throw the food in they won't bite it, if i smash it up, they don't even take the chance to go to the surface, if i put in shrimp it sinks to the botom and they ignore it. the feeder is bobbing around big enough with the organs out which are soft and easy for my babies to eat and attack. thats the 1st time they decided to eat something besides each other, yes they prefer each other instead of food i give em


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

i think theres a clip on here where they have huge fantail in with like 20 rbp! yea COOL vicious thats the point of keepin Ps right!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

mmmike247 said:


> i think theres a clip on here where they have huge fantail in with like 20 rbp! yea COOL vicious thats the point of keepin Ps right!


 rgr


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Not cruel at all it is the animal nature of the fish and how it is in the wild. It happens the week die so the stronge live!


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

dosen't food start to mess up you water if it sits in the tank too long?
bk


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bkay1 said:


> dosen't food start to mess up you water if it sits in the tank too long?
> bk


 It does, so remove it within an hour after feeding.
Live food will only start messing up the water as soon as it's dead and starts decaying...


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

watch killer intincts:wolf in the water......its not cruel at all


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

if you really have a problem with it and still want to feed them feeders walk in anouther room


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well the thing unnatural about it is the fish is half eaten and alive and it was moved to another tank for the babies instead of being a healthy live fish. this is happening on a regular basis now because my 3" doesn't like fish heads and i see feeder heads bobbing still alive. i don't really care anymore for the feeders now, i have too many in the feeder tank and the babies are big enough to eat everything else and extremely small feeders. they start attackin the really small feeders tails and just rape the hell out of it. its cool, not cruel


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

coooooooooooooooooool


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

put it in water and shock it with a taser....... even though it didnt work with my friends taser .... we put a feeder in the water and it did nothign ....


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I think its cool when my reds kill and nice 7" feeder and leave the head and it is still breathing.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I think its cool i like watching my p's kill thats wat makes them unique


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

but sometimes its sad to see a goldfish floating around half-stripped of his flesh and bones with its viceral cavity opened with hanging intestines and its still breathing. But as it goes, it wouldnt last long....


----------

